# Why are my PM's sitting in Outbox?



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

several PM's i've tried to send today, for some reason are just sitting in Outbox instead of the Sent Messages folder. Any particular reason?

Tondy


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

PM's appear in the outbox until read by the other party.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I see, thanks


----------

